# Property Bid #2



## axl (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey guys, I am new to plowing this year and feel helpless in trying to give estimates/bids to perspective commercial accounts. I was hoping that some of you guys might be able to give me a hand and let me know about where I would want to be for these properties for plowing and salt. Doesn't have to be exact just somewhere to start from. Will be using a 06 F250 5.4V8 with 8.6 Western MVP Plus(Poly) and 8ft Warren V-Box Salt spreader.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey axl welcome to the site buddy, nice job uploading the goggle picture.

You have to answer a few extra questions for me before we discuss pricing, is this going to be a seasonal account or push price ?


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Yes where are you at in Michigan? If you need anything at all give me a shout. On here or e-mail is [email protected].:salute:


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

hey Keith, I live in the downriver area, how about you, I see southeastern Mi, where abouts ??


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Northern Macomb area. Work in Oakland and Macomb Counties. Where is all your work been at? Think we are going to get a decent amount of snow this year.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

The area we work in is mostly all downriver communities, Taylor, Allen Park, Woodhaven, that sort of thing. We're going to have a get together this year, watch the site for details to come.

Take Care
Frank


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

450 per push including salt.double that after 10" per push



axl said:


> Hey guys, I am new to plowing this year and feel helpless in trying to give estimates/bids to perspective commercial accounts. I was hoping that some of you guys might be able to give me a hand and let me know about where I would want to be for these properties for plowing and salt. Doesn't have to be exact just somewhere to start from. Will be using a 06 F250 5.4V8 with 8.6 Western MVP Plus(Poly) and 8ft Warren V-Box Salt spreader.


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Will be watching for a date


----------

